# KDE 4.3.2 restart

## kicus

problem dotyczy automatycznych restartów KDE, nie tylko z wersją 4.3.2 mam ten problem, mialem starsze wersje 4ki KDE i było to samo. przeglądam internet i nagle kde się automatycznie wylogowuje i widze okno logowania KDM zeby się ponownie zalogować. i takie coś dzieje się róznie, czasami kilka razy dziennie, czasami wogole. nie wiem w czym może być problem. wklejam make.conf i xorg

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="PUEL"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse3 -mssse3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

USE="-kerberos -ldap -esd -eds -arts -fam -alsa -apm -xulrunner 3dnow X accessibility acpi aspell bash-completion bcmath bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr clamav crypt cscope cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash foomaticdb ftp gd gnutls gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 google-gadgets -gnome -gstreamer hal idn id3tag ieee1394 ipv6 jabber java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -kdeprefix lcms libsamplerate lm_sensors mad maildir mmx mng mono mp3 mpeg mplayer multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nepomuk networkmanager nvidia nls nptl nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl oss pam pdf phonon pic plasma png postgres qt3 qt4 qt3support quicktime samba semantic-desktop scanner slang smp spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 ssl svg threads tiff truetype unicode usb vcd videos vim-syntax vorbis wifi win32codecs wmv xcb xcomposite xine xml xv xvid xvmc x264 zlib"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

LINGUAS="pl"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/own-overlay/"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://src.gentoo.pl http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "dri"                                                              

    Group "video"                                                          

    Mode 0660                                                              

EndSection                                                                 

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Main Layout"

        Screen          0       "Screen 1" 0 0

EndSection                                    

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc" 

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"  

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID"  

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection                                    

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection                         

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection              

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option     "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option     "DontVTSwitch" 

#    Option     "DontZap"      

#    Option     "DontZoom"     

#    Option     "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"  

#    Option     "DisableModInDev"        

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalModInDev"  

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"             

        Option      "suspend time" "30"             

        Option      "off time" "60"                 

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"           

EndSection                                          

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier              "MATRYCA"

        Option                  "DPMS"          "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "geforce"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        #Driver  "vboxvideo"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen 1"

        Device          "geforce"

        Monitor         "MATRYCA"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish OTW to Polskie forum (Polish).

----------

## fanthom

 *kicus wrote:*   

> problem dotyczy automatycznych restartów KDE, nie tylko z wersją 4.3.2 mam ten problem, mialem starsze wersje 4ki KDE i było to samo.

 

po nastepnym wylogowaniu wklej tu /var/log/Xorg.0.log i /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old. sprawdzales czy dzieje sie tak samo na sterowniku nv?

----------

## kicus

no to wklejam logi Xorga, około godziny temu miałem restart

Xorg.0.log.old i Xorg.0.log

na sterowniku nv nie sprawdzałem, sprawdze

----------

## Crenshaw

Jakbys zajrzal do loga to zobaczylbys ze wywalil sie sterownik nvidii a co za tym idzie X'y.

1. przekompiluj sterowniki nvidii

2. przekompiluj X'y

jesli problem dalej bedzie sie powtarzal zmien wersje sterownikow nvidii na inna

edit:

a przypadkiem nie zmieniales gcc na nowsze przed tym jak zaczely sie pady?

----------

## kicus

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Jakbys zajrzal do loga to zobaczylbys ze wywalil sie sterownik nvidii a co za tym idzie X'y.
> 
> 1. przekompiluj sterowniki nvidii
> 
> 2. przekompiluj X'y
> ...

 

przekompilowałem nvidia i x'y

zmienialem gcc na nowsze, caly system przekompilowałem niedawno, bo mialem problemy z wine, i myslalem ze to przekompilowanie tez i z kde rozwiąze ten problem, jeśli nadal bedzię sie problem powtarzał to spróboje tak jak pisałes na starszych wersjach nvidii

----------

